# DW first ( maybe ? ) New shape Audi RS4 Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi gang.
Nothing fancy with regards to documentation but im sure this is a DW first so thought why the hell not post it. Pre-delivery clean for a long standing repeat client. Once over of the whole car including engine bay and interior and sealed with Carpro Reload.

Enjoy:thumb:


P1090704 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090706 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090703 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090702 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090676 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090677 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090681 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090683 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090685 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090686 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090687 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090689 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090691 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090692 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090693 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090698 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090700 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1090701 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr​


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

What a beauty. Love it.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looks lovely and bet its a right beast.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks great. Before I even saw the pics I thought it would blue:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That looks fantastic in that colour


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I want. Soooo bad. In grey with smoked windows. 

Cheers for posting Scott, hope the unit is earning now


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Amazing, saw one of the new ones in that colour in Lincoln on Sunday looked out of this world.

Great job mate, superb finish


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Epic motor! Lovely finish


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice!! Nice!! Very very nice!! 

Ill be over in a bit to swap them back over, they won't notice trust me 





Nice one Scott :thumb: looks the nuts.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Great results  And what a good looking car! The arches remind me of a Nova :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What a cracking car!

Love the colour.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

that is a stunning motor


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow that is one stunning machine!


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

oooooops double post


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

now THAT is a beautiful car (wipes up drool) espically in that colour,oh them seats,wish i could sit in them :driver:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

The car I would buy if I won the lottery !!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Scott! You know i think that though after our Twitter mutterings!

All the best
Jon


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely!!!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning car!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice car! top work. Why you choose Reload instead wax or coating? How many month protection you would expect?


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautiful car, best colour I think too, nice gloss


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice scott


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oft! That is filth. 

Id give up a weekend with Holly Willoughyby.(I wouldnt)

Nice work my man. Cars starting off as it is suppose to. I take it you are looking after it as well?

Thanks for posting .


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely motor scott top work:thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom
All audis kick ass!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a wonderful result on a great car, thanks Scott top class as ever real quality.

John THt.


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

stunning :argie:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

top work and great car


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bustanut said:


> What a beauty. Love it.





Mehan said:


> looks lovely and bet its a right beast.





Will-S said:


> Looks great. Before I even saw the pics I thought it would blue:thumb:





Derekh929 said:


> That looks fantastic in that colour





stangalang said:


> I want. Soooo bad. In grey with smoked windows.
> 
> Cheers for posting Scott, hope the unit is earning now


Ooh, yes! grey with a little tint action. The wheels had a grey finish with darker inserts so would be a nice combination. Its still early days with the workshop but there is some quite extensive jobs coming in from mid April.:thumb:



puntohgt77 said:


> Amazing, saw one of the new ones in that colour in Lincoln on Sunday looked out of this world.
> 
> Great job mate, superb finish





B17BLG said:


> Epic motor! Lovely finish





Dan J said:


> Nice!! Nice!! Very very nice!!
> 
> Ill be over in a bit to swap them back over, they won't notice trust me
> 
> Nice one Scott :thumb: looks the nuts.





scratcher said:


> Great results  And what a good looking car! The arches remind me of a Nova :lol:


Your on the same wave length. Old nova flared arches lol.



VW Golf-Fan said:


> What a cracking car!
> 
> Love the colour.





tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:





Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work.





digimac said:


> that is a stunning motor





Chrissyronald said:


> Wow that is one stunning machine!





farley2708 said:


> now THAT is a beautiful car (wipes up drool) espically in that colour,oh them seats,wish i could sit in them :driver:


Easy tiger, no mess over the computer screen:lol:



Prestige Detail said:


> The car I would buy if I won the lottery !!!





JBirchy said:


> Absolutely stunning Scott! You know i think that though after our Twitter mutterings!
> 
> All the best
> Jon


Yeah. I wasnt going to post but most do if its a first for DW even if its only a few drool snaps.:thumb:



s3 rav said:


> Lovely!!!





TopSport+ said:


> stunning car!





sm81 said:


> Very nice car! top work. Why you choose Reload instead wax or coating? How many month protection you would expect?


I chose reload because of the little time to protect the car. This was not multiple days of work, a handful of hours only so an apt LSP for the time given and budget.



minty-e46 said:


> Beautiful car, best colour I think too, nice gloss





Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice scott





Soul Hudson said:


> Oft! That is filth.
> 
> Id give up a weekend with Holly Willoughyby.(I wouldnt)
> 
> ...


Mmmm! Willoughboobie v RS4.... Theres only one way to decide....












unique detail said:


> Lovely motor scott top work:thumb:





Nally said:


> Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom
> All audis kick ass!





Titanium Htail said:


> That is a wonderful result on a great car, thanks Scott top class as ever real quality.
> 
> John THt.





Markojay said:


> stunning :argie:





WHIZZER said:


> top work and great car


Cheers for looking and commenting all.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

what an amazing looking car


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting Scott, simply stunning machine. The colour is perfect. I love Misano Red but Sprint Blue has taken me over recently.

Great work mate.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Niiicccceee! It reminds me of a police tv show I watched when a German chap had a RS4 which was tuned and they struggled to catch him going down motorway. He was just speeding not a chase. Then they said just indicate an pull off on hard shoulder. He just shove his foot on throttle and he was long gone.

Hope your unit is going well Scott and you have some good heating, it's apparently Spring don't you know...

** Police Interceptors, that was it! **


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Stunning car in an awesome colour! Great job!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A big beast for a big boy ..
As always bud, looking swell and liking the new space ..


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

that is such a beautiful car.

I want one. The understated performance is awesome and i can easily fit my two Akitas in the back and children on the back seat haha :devil:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Love it Scott. Awesome machine.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic car and lovely colour


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Now that is a nice engine :thumb:

Cracking job :argie:

Regards

Les


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

dailly92 said:


> what an amazing looking car





gally said:


> Thanks for posting Scott, simply stunning machine. The colour is perfect. I love Misano Red but Sprint Blue has taken me over recently.
> 
> Great work mate.





craigblues said:


> Niiicccceee! It reminds me of a police tv show I watched when a German chap had a RS4 which was tuned and they struggled to catch him going down motorway. He was just speeding not a chase. Then they said just indicate an pull off on hard shoulder. He just shove his foot on throttle and he was long gone.
> 
> Hope your unit is going well Scott and you have some good heating, it's apparently Spring don't you know...
> 
> ** Police Interceptors, that was it! **





Charge Chris said:


> Stunning car in an awesome colour! Great job!





dooka said:


> A big beast for a big boy ..
> As always bud, looking swell and liking the new space ..





viperfire said:


> that is such a beautiful car.
> 
> I want one. The understated performance is awesome and i can easily fit my two Akitas in the back and children on the back seat haha :devil:





B&B Autostyle said:


> Love it Scott. Awesome machine.





id_doug said:


> Fantastic car and lovely colour





Les Brock said:


> Now that is a nice engine :thumb:
> 
> Cracking job :argie:
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to look and post folks:thumb:


----------



## Wjhutts (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice looking good


----------

